# Que funcion tiene el transformador en este inversor CD-AC ?



## naoce (Ene 17, 2012)

estuve checandolo y tengo la curiocidad de como funciona este inversor en general, creo que es algo relacionado a capacitores de acoplamiento, sin embargo no se donde se lleba a cabo la inversion y en si saber cual es la funcion del transformador.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 17, 2012)

Amigo, te pregunto, que tanto conoces de electronica?, para saber por donde empezar, y te diria que puedes empezar por el buscador.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 17, 2012)

Hola naoce el transformador tiene la tarea de hacer de oscilador tanto que una parte hace de primario miestras la otras de retroalimentacion y despues cambian el otro es de elevar de 12Vcc a 220Vac 

Saludos


----------



## naoce (Ene 17, 2012)

bueno de electronica apenas empiezo y no se mucho.

bueno mi duda surgio ya que pensaba que el transformador solo era para elevar el voltaje, sin embargo al armarlo y no poner el transformador no hace nada o no ebtenemos nada a la salida, con el transformador si se obtiene una señal ca de salida, entonces de ahi surgio mi duda.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 17, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola naoce el transformador tiene la tarea de hacer de oscilador tanto como elevador



te dije que cumple dos funciones

En el punto medio donde va la alimentacion y los dos extremos son parte del oscilador sin estas dos bobina  no funcionara lo que puede hacer es arma una bobina con dos arrollamientos y hacer un oscilador y colocar un capacitor para tener la salida de AC


----------



## richi123 (Feb 2, 2012)

Como se bobina ese transformador como le haces para lo de la retoalimentacion me interesa aprender a bobinarlo


----------



## Maykol (Feb 3, 2012)

no queria empezar un nuevo tema para esta minima dudita que tengo.   es que necesito construir un trafo para alimentear un ampli de 300W. el problema es que necesito un nucleo grande y no lo consigo, mi duda es la siguiente: ¿podria usar laminas de hierro comunes y corrientes y separarlas entre ellas con papel para reducir corrientes paracitas?  

  De antemano gracias !!



richi123 usa el buscador fogonazo creo que munto hace mucho tiempo detalles de como construirlo, a mi me ayudo mucho esto http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php 

 no se si sea legal pero ya lo hice


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2012)

Maykol dijo:


> no queria empezar un nuevo tema para esta minima dudita que tengo.   es que necesito construir un trafo para alimentear un ampli de 300W. el problema es que necesito un nucleo grande y no lo consigo, mi duda es la siguiente: ¿podria usar laminas de hierro comunes y corrientes y separarlas entre ellas con papel para reducir corrientes  .......


*Nop*, para transformadores se emplea un tipo específico de hierro (Hierro-silicio), el hierro común provocará pérdidas magnéticas y recalentamiento. 

*Para calcular transformadores*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-amplificador-valvular-1917/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/

*Núcleos gratis*
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-bajo-coste-partir-microondas-19723/


----------



## Maykol (Feb 3, 2012)

gracias señor fogonazo... eso mismo se lo pregunte a un profesor de mi clase de electrica y me dijo que el unico problema era que caia un poco la eficiencia, que se lo podia usar. jejeje menos mal y pregunte a un experto.


----------



## richi123 (Feb 3, 2012)

Maykol muchas gracias por el aporte ya habia visto esa pagina y el video mira en especifico quieor bobinar esto pero no se si pueda aplicar lo mismo por que el video y la pagina que muestra es un tap no se si sea lo mismo que la retroalimentacion es para un inversor


----------



## Maykol (Feb 3, 2012)

no soy un xperto en tranformadores, se que un trafo regulador no sirve como elevador debido a la construccion de sus bobinados, si usas un trafo reductor para elevar tendras muchas perdidas en la induccion ya que el campo magnetico se dispersa mucho..


----------



## richi123 (Feb 3, 2012)

disculpa mis dudas pero nose como bobinar solo el primario me conflictua mucho como hacer el bobinado esa como retroalimentacion que se conecta a v+ como lo bobina con los otros dos devanados


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 3, 2012)

richi123 dijo:


> Como se bobina ese transformador como le haces para lo de la retoalimentacion me interesa aprender a bobinarlo



bueno amigo acabo de hacer un pequeño tuto para hacer transformadores

aqui esta

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/construccion-transformador-lineal-69661/


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2012)

richi123 dijo:


> disculpa mis dudas pero nose como bobinar solo el primario me conflictua mucho como hacer el bobinado esa como retroalimentacion que se conecta a v+ como lo bobina con los otros dos devanados



¿ Cual retro-alimentación ?

Es un transformador simple cuyo primario posee punto medio, una ves calculada la cantidad de vueltas necesarias sacas una derivación a la mitad de las vueltas y eso es lo que se conecta a +V

Si no quieres hacer el transformador, puedes emplear uno comercial de primario 220V y secundario 9-0-9V colocado invertido, el secundario como primario.


----------



## richi123 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gracias a todos por su ayuda pude sacar el proyecto gracias asus comentarios en especial el ultimo muchas gracias!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 5, 2012)

Maykol dijo:


> eso mismo se lo pregunte a un profesor de mi clase de electrica y me dijo que el unico problema era que caia un poco la eficiencia, que se lo podia usar. jejeje menos mal y pregunte a un experto.



Esa *eficiencia* que dijo tu profesor es la mismo que aclaro *FOGONASO* nadie dice que no se puede hacer solo que no funcionara un 100%


----------



## pichis (Abr 18, 2013)

tengo conocimientos de electronica analogica y diguital he realizado varios proyectos pero mi duda es si para un inversor de dc a ac puedo utilizar un transformador comun primario 120 y secundario 24 o el voltaje que necesite o tengo q*ue* diseñar un traformador especial para un inversor por favor una ayudita gracias...!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 18, 2013)

Amigo, bien, puedes utilizar el transformador que mencionas. Debes aclarar si el secundario corresponde a 24V o 12V+12V, pues segun sea, de ello dependera el desarrollo de la etapa conmutadora.


----------



## opli (Abr 21, 2013)

Hola, si quieres más rendimiento para este tipo de inversores, yo recomiendo transformadores toroidales, son más caros pero a la larga merece la pena.





saludos


----------

